# Privacy Trees - suggestions for climate, cost, rate of growth



## stmarshall3017 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi,

I've been interested for a while in planting some trees along the border of my property for privacy. My back yard mirrors my rear-neighbors back yard and we are effectively staring at each other when we are on our decks. We have a 6 foot fence but when we're on the deck, eye level is at about 12ft above the ground. I'd like to plant some trees to address this in the long-term. I have no experience at all with planting trees, and I'm just getting used to managing my first lawn.

I'm looking for suggestions for trees that would create a decent barrier at the 12-foot level. Some neighbors have skinny evergreen-looking trees for this purpose, I don't know what type they are. I like the way that they look, however my hesitation with this type of tree is that they are pretty skinny, and I don't really want to have to plant 10 or 12 of these things to fill the space. I need something that will thrive in NY (four seasons), be kind of cheap to purchase at a 2'-4'+ height, be relatively easy to get planted, get going and to maintain. I'd also like to find something that won't get 60 feet tall; more like 25' or less.

I know that these trees will take years to grow to the height that I'm looking for, but the sooner I start, the better. And I've been told that fall is a good time to plant many trees. Not sure how true that is.

Any suggestions for trees that you think a novice could handle, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Something else to consider is: do you have to go the evergreen route? I used to think this way but then it really depends on if you need the year-round privacy. You mention being on your deck --- are you (both) out there in the winter? Quicker way to broad privacy in the warmer months is to go deciduous... many trees can be bought at the 10+ foot range. You could also mix both types of trees so it doesn't look so artificial.

I'll let others chime in about specific species but I just thought I'd try to elicit some answers as to how locked in you are about going the evergreen route.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Do you have deer that can get to them?

That makes a big difference in your choices.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

@stmarshall3017

If youre looking for the name they are called arbor biddies. (Or something very close to that.


----------



## stmarshall3017 (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I should have been more clear- I'm not married at all to the evergreen route, that's just what I've seen. I'd actually prefer a deciduous tree that would be wider and more full at the 6' to 15' height. Any suggestions for a low maintenance, readily accessible deciduous tree for my climate? If so, any idea on pricing?


----------



## stmarshall3017 (Aug 13, 2019)

Privacy in the winter is not as important to me as spring/summer/fall.
I have not seen any deer (or evidence of deer) in my yard in 18mo so I believe I'm safe there.
I'd prefer no fruit trees.

Thanks!


----------



## stmarshall3017 (Aug 13, 2019)

Bump. Any other suggestions for trees?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

How about Nellie Stevens Holly? They are fast growing, hardy, beautiful all year round (especially winter), not too skinny, and max out at like 25-30ft.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I think you'd have to go deciduous to keep it under 30 feet at maturity.

Some cool trees in that range:
Tulip Magnolias
Crimson King Norway Maple
Upright Japanese Maples (Shindeshojo, Emperor, Bloodgood, etc.)
Crepe Myrtles
Dogwoods
Eastern Redbuds
Apples


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Green giant arborvitae is what you need. I have a mass planting of them in a privacy area and am very pleased.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> Green giant arborvitae is what you need. I have a mass planting of them in a privacy area and am very pleased.


I love my 20 Green Giants!
But in the 6 years since they were planted from 5-6 ft, the have grown to be 25-30ft high & 4-5ft wide.

Just so OP knows they can get up to 40+ft but are large lush & majestic trees.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Wolverine said:


> Green giant arborvitae is what you need. I have a mass planting of them in a privacy area and am very pleased.


+1! Gorgeous trees when mature, cheap if you buy them small enough. I just planted 30 of them, 2 foot tall for $10 each. Will block sight, wind and noise.


----------



## stmarshall3017 (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks again for the suggestions! May just go w/ the Green Giants, looks to be the simplest, fastest and cheapest. Can anyone confirm for me if now is a good time of year to plant them?


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Plant them about 6-8 weeks before the first freeze date in your area. If you are past that window just wait until spring once you are past the risk of a freeze.


stmarshall3017 said:


> Thanks again for the suggestions! May just go w/ the Green Giants, looks to be the simplest, fastest and cheapest. Can anyone confirm for me if now is a good time of year to plant them?


----------



## stmarshall3017 (Aug 13, 2019)

Ortho-Doc said:


> Plant them about 6-8 weeks before the first freeze date in your area. If you are past that window just wait until spring once you are past the risk of a freeze.


OK, thanks. I'm right at the 6 week point right now so it's too late. I'll chew on this and plan to do it next spring. I assume that they probably wouldn't grow at all or much over the winter so I'm probably not really losing any growth time by waiting until spring.


----------

